# TTOC Shop re-opened after a mistake



## PaulTT (Oct 30, 2004)

Just noticed that the TTOC shop has been closed - why?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Cos the committee has closed it


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Glad I didn't waste my £15 renewing then :lol:


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

TT Boycie said:


> Glad I didn't waste my £15 renewing then :lol:


Hopefully they can sort this out ASAP... :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TT Boycie said:


> Glad I didn't waste my £15 renewing then :lol:


all heart Boycie :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Would you believe it has been closed on the basis of a proposal from one individual and with no discussion whatsoever immediately implemented by your chairman. Did you want it closing? Were you asked? Well obviously not because it was done with such unseemly haste that not even the rest of the committee got the chance to talk about it.

It makes not the slightest bit of difference what you want - you're just subject to the whims of one or two individuals who think they have the authority to do whatever they like with our club.

Priceless.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Now I havent criticsed anyone or anything during this but you cannot simply say on Facebook that the club is no longer taking on members and not tell your current members :?


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

neilc said:


> Now I havent criticsed anyone or anything during this but you cannot simply say on Facebook that the club is no longer taking on members and not tell your current members :?


Agreed. With no notice is really unfair and unprofessional you all need to have an emergency meeting!


----------



## SteveMack (Sep 30, 2012)

WTF. I've only JUST joined.
I feel like asking for my money back, I didn't realise I had signed up to a club run by 8 year olds arguing over crap and throwing their weight around by closing down parts of the site!


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a lot of respect for the TTOC Committee and the amount of time they dedicate to the club.

I do feel though they need to make a formal announcement about the shop closure and more importantly not accpeting new members, since this has been announced on FB, TTF and Twitter without any clarification.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

As Mark has said it's priceless.

A member made a suggestion on the way forward and without any consultation with other members or elected committee members it was enacted including closing the shop and preventing new members.

Words fail me.

I have not seen such arrogance and absolute ignorance of people's rights and opinions in a long time.

Shocking.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nick, Andrew.

I don't know who closed the club shop and I don't care. What I do care about is that all committee members are personally liable for financial damage caused. Clause M of the club rules and constitution will not hold up in court if challenged.

If you have enough money to do what you do that's you're problem. I have not. You are pushing this whole "I can do what ever I want to do" too far. Please think before you act!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My statement:
I did not know, wasn't asked or informed and I would have never have agreed to closing the clubshop


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry my fault I misunderstood the proposal


----------



## 44cmn (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm another new member and have been watching the drama unfold, not having been here long I didn't see any reason to comment.
BUT this is a step too far. Would I be correct in thinking that the shop has shut and no new members are being accepted ?
Hopefully I have missed something and the club isn't being run by a few individuals on a mission to self destruct ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Sorry my fault I misunderstood the proposal


you plonker rodney :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Wallsendmag said:


> Sorry my fault I misunderstood the proposal


In what way was the proposal put to you for you to not understand :? ...I think we should shut the shop..ok I will shut it..should we shut the shop...ok I will shut it... Regarding the shop.... Ok I will shut it.... Shop .... Ok I will shut it :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bigsyd said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry my fault I misunderstood the proposal
> ...


stick this in ya bad joke thread syd :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry my fault I misunderstood the proposal
> ...


A way forward was suggested that involved closing the shop until this was all sorted out , I believed that was what we were going to do . I was wrong end of story. I don't appreciate my wife being insulted by a mod either .


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Oi my bad joke post has the most views and most posted to :lol: :lol: :lol: I only keep adding to it to wind Andy up :lol: 


> I don't appreciate my wife being insulted by a mod either


 now that is not on :evil: who and where was this Andrew


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> Oi my bad joke post has the most views and most posted to :lol: :lol: :lol: I only keep adding to it to wind Andy up :lol:
> 
> 
> > I don't appreciate my wife being insulted by a mod either
> ...


Ikon blamed Mrs Wallsendmag claiming it was a typo


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > Oi my bad joke post has the most views and most posted to :lol: :lol: :lol: I only keep adding to it to wind Andy up :lol:
> ...


maybe it was maybe it wasn't a typo......only ikon will know the truth andrew, however it wasn't really having a dig i think bud.
slating you is one thing....we all enjoy that but digging val out would be out of order in my view and hence why i don't think he would do it.....


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

ttoc had a shop


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bigsyd said:


> Oi my bad joke post has the most views and most posted to :lol: :lol: :lol: I only keep adding to it to wind Andy up :lol:
> 
> 
> > I don't appreciate my wife being insulted by a mod either
> ...


god knows where you are getting them sydders.....but had me sat chuckling so many times m8......keep them coming big boy xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kazinak said:


> ttoc had a shop


Classic :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > ttoc had a shop
> ...


donnnnnnnt, i have visions of andrew as granvil now lol


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

why would i blame mrs mag? grow up Andrew :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> why would i blame mrs mag? grow up Andrew :roll:


You can edit your post without trace but not my pm to you . :wink: . Can you please edit the title of the thread as the shop is no longer closed in fact we have had several new members this evening .


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

again! like i said in the PM it was a typo, i was on my phone, I went back and changed it after you kindly pm'd me :roll:

i'll change the title for you now


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> again! like i said in the PM it was a typo, i was on my phone, I went back and changed it after you kindly pm'd me :roll:
> 
> i'll change the title for you now


Topic (wallsendmag fucked up again) joking............ok i'll get me coat


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> again! like i said in the PM it was a typo, i was on my phone, I went back and changed it after you kindly pm'd me :roll:
> 
> i'll change the title for you now


Ta


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

A great bit of banter here lads!! Back to normal


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

SteveMack said:


> WTF. I've only JUST joined.
> I feel like asking for my money back, I didn't realise I had signed up to a club run by 8 year olds arguing over crap and throwing their weight around by closing down parts of the site!


+1


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

What was the official response?


----------

